# Covert Knee Pads



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

I like to wear knee pads when working (hey, somehow I always end up crawling around under a stage on my knees!), but they're sorta unacceptable on a lot of corporate gigs. Or at least the military ones are. I've used wresting ones before, they work pretty well because the don't or barely show under pants but they don't last very long and are pretty uncomfortable. Anyone have ideas for knee pads that can be worn under pants and are comfortable/stay in place.


----------



## cmckeeman (Jan 31, 2013)

a guy i work with wears soccer shin guards under his pants and you can't tell, if you can find some with knee protection i think that would be your best bet


----------



## JohnD (Jan 31, 2013)

How about these:
https://www.kneedz.com/Secure/products.php?gclid=CI7TmJ7fk7UCFWKCQgodyCMAag


----------



## Van (Jan 31, 2013)

How about ones that go in the special pockets inside Carhart pants? Or are we talking under show black, pants.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

I should also mention I'm a woman and almost all those lovely work and tactical pants with those pockets don't fit :-/. Preferably show blacks as well. At least the not super dressy kind (black khakis, black polo or similar).


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jan 31, 2013)

Volleyball kneepads? I think they're a bit heavier than wrestling kneepads but they're still quite low-profile.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 2, 2013)

Lava, some of my pals like to use these. They're like you: they can't really "show" under their clothes. Unless you're looking at them frame by frame on a blu-ray player.

Knee Guards - Stunt Equipment Shop

Scroll down til you find the Asics brand pads.


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha What Rigger! Those are almost exactly like the wresting ones I had. They just wore out fast. That and the ones I had made bending the knee a bit interesting as the fabric would bunch up. Are those my chance the ones that have thinner material or none on the back of the knee?


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 2, 2013)

Duluth Trading has good work pants that might help the hiding situation.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 2, 2013)

Lava, I'll see the gang on Monday night and hit them up for more vendors/styles.


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool thanks! Have fun tonight.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 5, 2013)

Lava did you see at the bottom of the page JohnD posted above they include women's pants in Cargo and Dress styles. To me pants with the pads built in would be a slick solution.


----------



## leastlikely (Feb 5, 2013)

I use McDavid hex pads. They've got a pretty small silhouette, as they are made up of a honeycomb of tiny little soft pads, instead of one big hard plastic shield. I got mine at Modell's, but I'm guessing they carry them at other sports stores like Sports Authority, Dick's, etc. McDavidUSA | McDavid Protective Pads


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 7, 2013)

So. I ordered some neoprene paintball ones. They're pretty thin but they kinda have to be to not show (and if don't something that I NEE real kneepads real ones would be acceptable). We shall see how they work. Also ordered some 5.11 pants (for multiple reasons).


----------

